
Final Fantasy VII – 1997 Developer Interviews - 1bytebeta
http://shmuplations.com/ff7/
======
thomaslee
I was obsessed with this game when I was a teenager. The concepts for Cloud
and Sephiroth being very deliberately drawn from Musashi and Kojiro was news
to me: [http://shmuplations.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/01/ff707.jpg](http://shmuplations.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/01/ff707.jpg)

